# Gentle leader



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

It was Buddy's first go with his gentle leader,i must say i was impressed (Buddy wasnt!) this was the first walk ive taken him on where he has'nt pulled me all the way round.
Now to stop him weaving in and out!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> It was Buddy's first go with his gentle leader,i must say i was impressed (Buddy wasnt!) this was the first walk ive taken him on where he has'nt pulled me all the way round.
> Now to stop him weaving in and out!!!


Hi Donna

What is a gentle leader - is it like a Halti collar?? I have spent sooooo much
time trying to get Betty to walk to heel to the point I 've given myself a bad back ( leaning down and to the left to offer her treats as she's quite small).
She can do it if SHE wants but most of the time she is just on a mission and wants to pull - full steam ahead
Starting at a new training school this his weekend, was going to see what they suggest...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

sorry i dont know what a halti collar is? but this one goes over their nose and round their neck so when they pull their nose and head are pulled down and they dont like it so they dont pull (it dosnt hurt them at all)

Buddy hated it and tryed to get it off a few times (but failed) it says it will feel strange to them at first but they'll get used to it.

I read about it on here so im sure there are others who have more experience with it then me.It was good though and im going to persevere dx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Donna
> 
> What is a gentle leader - is it like a Halti collar?? I have spent sooooo much
> time trying to get Betty to walk to heel to the point I 've given myself a bad back ( leaning down and to the left to offer her treats as she's quite small).
> ...


Colin you will definitely be directed towards a Halti as the designer of the Halti is the guy that set up 'Company of Animals'! We have had success with a Halti and a Canny Collar with Rufus but Betty might benefit from a no pull harness due to her size. There is a shop at the centre and I was allowed to 'try before I buy' for a week with a harness for Basil.

Karen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

im using one on a grate dane i walk, it is efectifly a loop lead or choker. that has been fashoned to that a bit over the nose keeps the lead hight up on the neck. so its like a ceaser milan method with an extra loop. if you get i fine loop lead you can make it yourself.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oops justr relized its the gencon im talking about. 


the gental leaders and halties are effectively the same thing neather one i like.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

kendal said:


> oops justr relized its the gencon im talking about.
> 
> 
> the gental leaders and halties are effectively the same thing neather one i like.


I have used all sort of anti-pull gear over the years on rescue dogs (am lucky my 3 now i have had from small pups so they don't pull on the lead !) and i definately give the Gencon 1st prize. I find it gives you so much more control than the other head gear.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Katie - where did that Angel Smilie come from?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=angel/innocent.gif


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

lola24 said:


> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=angel/innocent.gif


Technophobe here- so how would I post it on here?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Technophobe here- so how would I post it on here?


Follow the link to the website, find the smiley you want and click on it. It will the bring up a screen with codes (like photobucket). Highlight the 'forum' code and right click, press _copy_. On your post right click and choose _paste_ and it should paste the code. When you submit your post, your smiley should appear.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I use a gencon with Flo. Very easy to get on and off as they just slip quickly over the head and muzzle so no fiddling around with buckles. Most of her walks are off lead so it's not used that often but as soon as I put it on she walks calmly with her shoulder by my knee and the gencon sits very loose on her and doesn't bother her at all.

There's a movie here of Flo getting used to the gencon taken quite a while back - maybe a year ago when she had just turned 1 year old - and this was probably the third or second time I used it on her so just a quick walk round the drive... http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/flosmovies/?action=view&current=flo002.mp4


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

blimey that is a FANTASTIC video clip Mandy. what an incredible dog you have. it demonstrates the lead really well but it was the bit after that i loved. its so mesmerizing to watch an owner and dog who have such a lovely relationship.............WOW!


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

kendal said:


> oops justr relized its the gencon im talking about.
> 
> 
> the gental leaders and halties are effectively the same thing neather one i like.


hi Kendal

im just interested in why you dont rate these leads? Lucy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

they cut into to dogs skin, cause eye infections, rub away the fur on the nose, cause sists and abseses around the muzzle and eyes. 
if a dog lunges it wips the dogs head round quit violently (they should rename them the neck ripper). 

i used one one gypsy and inca when they were pups and gypsy in particular hated it and wouldnt to me to have it put on. she would then shut down and just not move. inca just wouldnt come to get it on. 

i see lots of dogs at the kennels with them almost all you see the balding patch on their nose. one dog in particular basnt used a halty in 4 years i thing and he still has the mark on his nose from it. 

i can honestly say i don know a dog whk doeant paw at their face when its on or spend thr entker walk rubbing their face on your leg or the ground becaus they want it off. it is also a big distraction during training. the dogs find it hard to concentrate with them on as the spend so much time pawing it or rubbing it. 

so no i dont rate them at all.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well im confused i only brought a gentle leader because everyone on here rated it so highly,the gencon looks good Mandy.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

embee said:


> I use a gencon with Flo. Very easy to get on and off as they just slip quickly over the head and muzzle so no fiddling around with buckles. Most of her walks are off lead so it's not used that often but as soon as I put it on she walks calmly with her shoulder by my knee and the gencon sits very loose on her and doesn't bother her at all.
> 
> There's a movie here of Flo getting used to the gencon taken quite a while back - maybe a year ago when she had just turned 1 year old - and this was probably the third or second time I used it on her so just a quick walk round the drive... http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/flosmovies/?action=view&current=flo002.mp4


I love the video Mandy. Can you come and train our puppy please?! 

Turi x


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

greenflower said:


> blimey that is a FANTASTIC video clip Mandy. what an incredible dog you have. it demonstrates the lead really well but it was the bit after that i loved. its so mesmerizing to watch an owner and dog who have such a lovely relationship.............WOW!


I totally agree. I was amazed! Wow. I wish Freddy listened and watched me so intently!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> I love the video Mandy. Can you come and train our puppy please?!
> 
> Turi x


Aww thanks. Remy is 12 weeks and have already got her retrieving a ball. The technique is a bit crazy but it's working so I'll get a movie up on my blog during the weekend.

I'm an habitual dog training addict and have now used around 11 trainers as I'm fascinated by their techniques (with both dogs and owners) and how dogs respond.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

DONNA said:


> Well im confused i only brought a gentle leader because everyone on here rated it so highly,the gencon looks good Mandy.


The Gencon is good used the correct way with the right dog and, like Kendal says, some dogs will not tolerate a head collar and will constantly paw at it - the head, and especially the muzzle, is very sensitive and some dogs will never except a head collar unless used with force and used tightly which is brutal and cruel. It works for me and Flo and is simply a signal to walk to heel in much the same way as a guide 'works' in a harness. I introduced the Gencon carefully never using force or jerking of any kind. The key is to watch a dogs posture and tail to ensure they are not distressed or compromised. At one of the many training groups I've attended we actually had a very hyper spaniel who was transformed by a Canny Collar as the feel of it appeared to have a calming effect.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

greenflower said:


> blimey that is a FANTASTIC video clip Mandy. what an incredible dog you have. it demonstrates the lead really well but it was the bit after that i loved. its so mesmerizing to watch an owner and dog who have such a lovely relationship.............WOW!


Thank you Lucy. She is a fantastic dog - very challenging (best described as exhuberant I guess) but we love each very much  She was only 1 year old in that clip. I'll put a couple more movies of some of the fun stuff we do now on the blog over the weekend.


----------

